# Viele Graustufenbilder - Hintergrundfarbe schnell von grau zu weiß ändern



## hiroschiwa (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe von meinem Arbeitgeber die Aufgabe bekommen, Dokumente zu digitalisieren und bearbeitbar zu machen - sprich aus einem gedrucktem Blatt Papier ein Word-Dokument zu machen. 
Die Dokumente liegen als Graustufen Ausdruck vor. Scannen kann ich mit max. 400dpi

Die Dokumente sind 2-spaltig aufgebaut. 

Viele Grafiken sind grau und haben einen grauen Hintergrund. Sieht ungefähr so aus:









Wie kann ich jetzt möglichst schnell mit Photoshop in diesen Grafiken den Grauen Hintergrund von Grau zu Weiß ändern? Ich habe auch Zugriff auf CorelPhotopaint.

Zurzeit würde ich es es mit Farbersetzungspinsel kombiniert Masken machen. Leider ist manchmal der Unterschied von Grau Hintergrund zu Grau Vordergrund nicht so groß wie im Beispiel, sodass der Farbersetzungspinsel manchmal Schwierigkeiten bekommen wird. 

Gibt's da noch eine schnellere Methode? Oder irgendwelche effizienzsteigernde Einstellungen den beiden Tools? 

Über jegliche Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## pixelator (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo, wir haben eine Werbeagentur mit Fotostudio und haben diese Aufgabenstellung sehr oft.
Aus 11 Jahren Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: Pfadwerkzeug ******
Es hat oft Diskussionen darüber gegeben ob Zauberstab, magnetisches Lasso, Tonwerttrennung oder ... oder... oder... das Richtige wären. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sagt alles. Bis ich die Hilfswerkzeuge richtig eingestellt habe, bin ich mit dem Pfad schon fertig. Und das bei jedem Bild neu. Das Ergebnis der anderen Werkzeuge verlangt immer eine Nachbearbeitung der Auswahl. Das kostet Zeit und Mühe. Zugegeben, wenn man mit dem Pfadwekzeug nicht vertraut ist, machts anfangs etwas Mühe. Aber gerade wenn man (z.B. für einen Katalog) viele Objekte freistellen muß, merkt man, das man mit der Zeit immer schneller wird.
Und wie beim Fahradfahren: Man verlernt es nicht. Wenn der Pfad mal nicht optimal ist, kannst du immer auf die einzelnen Knoten zugreifen, welche hinzufügen oder einen abziehen. Der Pfad wir in vielen Formaten mitgespeichert. Korrekturen sind also immer möglich. Scannen über 300 dpi schafft nur Ballast weil höhere Auflösungen von den meisten Geräten nicht genutzt werden. Auch nicht in der Druckerei. Ausnahme wäre z.B. eine technische Zeichnung mit feinsten Linien (z.B. 1200 dpi) und das auch nur in Absprache mit der Druckerei.

Gruß Pixelator


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2012)

Das Problem hast Du selbst schon erkannt. Graustufen machen die Freistellung noch schwieriger. Zwei Möglichkeiten der Arbeitsvereinfachung:

(A) wie von Pixelator angesprochen, Pfadwerkzeug - und von Bild zu Bild schneller und besser werden.
(B) erstmal im Stapel automatisierte Freistellung per Script (zB Hier), danach nachbessern. 

Beides ist mit händischer Arbeit verbunden, da kommst Du nicht umhin.

mfg chmee


----------



## hiroschiwa (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Pixelator und chmee, 

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Ich habe bisher weder mit dem Pfadwerkzeug noch Scripten gearbeitet. Aber ich werde eure Tipps zum Anlass nehmen dies zu ändern.


----------

